# what color cobia jig should i use



## ling-kingAR (Jun 28, 2009)

what color should i jig in front of a cobia

what part of the pier should i throw

and how should i jig it


----------



## littlezac (Jun 25, 2009)

jig watever looks good and is colorful and dont go crazy when you put it in his face. Cause if hes hungry he'll eat anything.


----------



## kingling (Apr 10, 2008)

throw a bait at one right now

next spring throw orange,green,white,red


----------



## jjam (Dec 9, 2007)

CHRIS PHILLIPS has picked me out some good ones off his shelf but for myself choosing, I prefer live or dead bait with a treble hook...let him swallow the treble and game on....

Jimmy


----------



## reelthrill (Oct 3, 2007)

white, red, chartreuse - or any mixture of these colors


----------



## littlezac (Jun 25, 2009)

I use pink a lot and works great but use bright colors.


----------



## User6882 (Feb 4, 2009)

i personally like chartruse (sp.) will some shiny mylar mixed in.. but pink is another good color


----------



## REEL STAMAS (Jan 27, 2008)

Everyone has there own favorite, & water color/clarity & sunshine/cloudycan determine what looks good on any given day.... BUT, day in/day out- I like a Chartreuse&Orange jig w/some flash... It looks really good in almost any water condition... Just jig it enough that he thinks it trying to get away, but try to keep it in his line of sight... The comments about 'live baits' this time of year are right on...


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

in the early run use red and white or pink and white and later on use orange and chartruese seperate or combined.


----------



## kingling (Apr 10, 2008)

usally they will either eat anything or wont eat anything you throw at them 

my father has told me stories about fish back in the day

he said he has seen them come up and eat cheese puffs and one tried to eat a beer can


----------

